# How much paint per hive?



## SB-Russ (Apr 10, 2015)

Just calculating how much paint I need to buy to paint my hives when I get them. So does anyone have any figures on how much paint it takes per box?

I know it depends on the size, which I still haven't decided (maybe mediums), but I can extrapolate from other sizes. My plan it 2-3 coats of exterior paint on the outsides and rims of each box. 

Any anecdotal figures appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## XTOL (Jul 6, 2013)

It also depends on the paint. I just painted 12 mediums plus 2 bottom boards and 2 feeding rims with Glidden exterior 2N1 paint and primer in 1 and used approximately 1/2 gallon. 2 coats on everything.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

You can figure 325 Square feet. To a gallon of paint. By my figures you should get about 56 boxs.


----------



## JasonA (Aug 29, 2014)

I painted 4 deeps, 6 mediums, 2 SBB, 2 top covers, a 5 frame deep nuc, bottom and migratory top with 2 coats. I used a quart of oops paint from Lowes. It was Valspar Titanium paint and primer. $5.00


----------



## SB-Russ (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm not sure we have mis-tint paints here. I'll have a look. Otherwise I was considering British Paints 4-season pant, which comes with mould inhibitors. It's about $60 for 4 litres (4.5l per gallon) or $110 for 10 litres. Seems to be the cheapest but looks good quality. 

I could probably get by with the 4l from the figures you guys have provided, but I really like economy of scale. I wonder would the 10l be overkill. What's the shelf life of paint usually?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

If they mix paint , add tint and match color their will be mistint. Humans make mistakes. The bigger ? Is how they sell them in your country. In my other post I was referring to a U.S. gallon per coat.


----------



## SB-Russ (Apr 10, 2015)

My-smokepole said:


> The bigger ? Is how they sell them in your country. In my other post I was referring to a U.S. gallon per coat.


Ahh right. I was using Aus imperial gallons. A US gallon is 3.785 lites, so close to our 4 litre cans, and goes even further than I thought. Even if we do have mistints, I'm not sure it'd be discounted much, but anything would be good.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I buy mistint for between US $2.00-$5.00


----------



## Spel Ling Bee (Apr 9, 2015)

I went to local walley world bought a quart of mis-tint for $6.95 wasn't sure how much I needed. Went to local lumber yard and bought a gal. of mis-tint for $5.00 Some day I'll learn to stay away from the big boxes. I painted 5 deeps, 5 med. supers 2 bottom and 2 top 3 coats each and used about a quart. Applied with a brush around handles and rough ends then a low nap roller for the flat areas.


----------

